# Dinan performance foor the D



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

If you want Dinan to make upgrades for our cars, please send them an e-mail and let them know! See below ......

Hi Joe,

There are currently no new products in development now. However, due to the large amout of customer interest this may change soon.

I have added your name to the list of people wishing to have parts built for this car and if this list grows significantly we will build parts for it.

Thanks,

Brian

On 1/23/11 6:40 AM, [email protected] wrote:

Dear Joe ,

Thank you for contacting DINAN. This is an automated reply, but a DINAN representative is reviewing your request and will send you a personal response soon (generally within 24 hours, Monday to Friday). Please do not reply to this email. Thank you for your patience.

Sincerely,
DINAN Customer Support

Your Message:

Are you working on (or do you anticipate developing) a special tune for the 335d - diesel?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Done. :thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I did a few months ago, I got the same canned response. Let's hope other jump in and send them an e-mail too. Perhaps someone should volunteer their car when they send an e-mail!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Why I want to know is what do these tunes change. You always have trade off's with this type of thing and usually it's an increase in wear. For example how many more injector pulses to they introduce and how does that affect the service life of the injectors themselves?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

The options for the bmw diesel on our shores seems to be the "pressure box". There's some good info here about how these boxes work and the risks.

http://www.nwbombers.com/membersites/doug/fueling_box_summary.htm


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

This is specifically for the Cummins common rail trucks (I'm running a duration/timing box on my Cummins, not a pressure box), but the info is still valid. Timing/duration does not add stress to the injector bodies like the increased pressure caused by fooling the common rail sensors. 

Specifically discussing the pressure boxes:

FUELING BOX TECHNOLOGY and BOX TYPES



“Pressure” boxes work by introducing analog error into the pressure feedback loop to the ECM (pressure fooling). This is accomplished by intercepting the fuel pressure signal itself, either via the pressure port connector or the ECM input connector. By introducing negative error into this signal, the box causes the ECM to think that fuel pressure is low, and in response to this, the ECM sends higher and higher pressure commands to the CP3 pump until it (the ECM) is satisfied. The ECM also changes injector pulse width and injector timing in very small amounts in response to the “low” pressure signal provided by the box. In order for the box to produce a HP gain, there will be a difference between the pressure commanded by the ECM and the pressure measurement it reads. The ECM in the 600 engine is able to detect this condition, and will set an engine code if the difference between commanded and measured fuel pressure is large. Apparently, this condition does not matter to the 305’s ECM. 



Fuel pressure is one of the ways the ECM controls fuel delivery and drivability, varying rail pressure from approximately 3,200 to 23,300 psi (on the 305). Introducing error into the fuel pressure feedback loop means that the fueling box manufacturer has control over drivability, “smoothness” and to some extent when (at what rpm) the power “comes in”. Such control is typically based on associating Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) readings (or other parameters such as RPM and throttle position) with the error inserted into the fuel pressure feedback loop – the box basically dials in fuel pressure error based on these inputs. These associations are often called “fueling maps” having “dimensions” (one dimension for each parameter).


----------



## cajun335d (Feb 15, 2010)

*Dinan Tune for 335d*

I sent them an email just now; I asked if they did not plan to build their own engine management upgrade, could they bring in the British DMS tune under license and sell it to us..... The DMS performance upgrade has been very reliable and successful throughout Britain and Europe for many years. Can't hurt to ask I guess....


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Cajun, when you gonna change that Honda for a 335d?


----------



## cajun335d (Feb 15, 2010)

Howdy Flyingman, actually I did move on the S2000 and picked up a 335d in July with European delivery. A very special way to purchase a car.
I did get a reply back from Brian at DINAN;

Hi Mike,

There are currently no products for the diesel in development now. However, due to the large amount of customer demand this may change.

I have added your name to the list of people wishing to have parts built for this car and if this list grows significantly we will build parts for it.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

I'm over here in the UK and as more of you American diesel converts are getting to know, the relative ease of extracting some more power safely from these BMW engines at a very nice price does prove very enticing!

As Diesel engines becomes more popular in the USA, perhaps more high quality specialists will take up tuning the engines correctly as we have here. I'm involved with the automotive trade and know some of the UK's specialist high end companies and have indeed spoken about expanding into the USA. 

Technically, it's relatively straightforward to do, however the stumbling block is warranty, after sales backup, certifications and legalities etc. I'm sure companies like DMS have and maybe currently are thinking of doing soemthing in the USA, but for now, firstly the market of Diesel users is still very small and cars are still under warranty and hence a reluctance to 'tinker' and secondly, the amount of investment to provide a proper level of service is very expensive to do. 

Dinan and perhaps even the guys at Active Autowerke and HPF may well be some of the initial USA based specialists with the reputation and expertise to offer Diesel Tuning to a similar level as we get here. To increase the demand, I suggest as many USA Diesel BMW owners take friends and family out in their cars and promote everything about them!!

I have an Ex Police E39 530d Touring 3.0, and it's remapped, EGR bypass, K&N induction kit and stainless exhaust back box tuned. I may well go for the stainless downpipes and de-cat option to help it breathe a little better and perhaps liberate a further 5+ BHP. Feels great and I love the way the car drives with that excellent increase in Torque too! I've had quotes to swap in the Twin Turbo Diesel engine found in the later 335d/535d engines. This option is quite pricey, so another option is the 'stage1' conversion for my engine which I may go for (hybrid turbo, larger injectors, a live custom re-map etc) and this should see from the 'standard' 193 bhp to perhaps 290-300 bhp. 

Cheers, Dennis! West London UK!


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Dennis- welcome aboard and thanks for the interesting post above. ^^^
Sounds like your "ex-cop-car" special was quite a find. Nothing like that exists over here,
that's for sure... As to swapping its engine with the one from our 335ds (the M57 twin-turbo)
I shudder to think how many quid that would cost you! It's a fantastic engine and most of us 
here certainly love the way it makes power and the exhilarating way it "kicks in." But still it 
sounds like you've got your E39 530d well and properly sorted! Was it the Police Dept that 
did some of those mods, I wonder --or did you fund it yourself?


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

Cheers for the welcome and your response!

In the UK, many of the police forces can choose which cars they want to use for differing jobs. Local 'Panda' cars, 'undercover' local cars, motorway/highway, persuit cars, load lugging, special response.. they all have common and differing choices. BMW's have been part of police forces here since the E28 5 series, so fair while!

I'm in the USA quite a lot, and have spoken to many of the specialists involved in the BMW scene and industry and I find that various factors are apparent when comparing the USA and the UK for 'BMWs' - I 'tend' to find the specialists who work on these cars will charge X% higher than a similar company here in the UK. BMW's are still considered more prestige than they are here, and that translates into comparitively higher residuals etc. Locating a M57 (I hardly ever go by engine codes!) is fairly easy here, and I'm quite sure the labour charges to make it fit won't be as high as they'd be in the USA. I've had engine conversions done before - E30 Touring & E34 M5 3.6 engine and box, E30 with a 2.7 and my first conversion was an 84 320i into which in went a 325i engine. I'll look into what I want to do with my car once I have the funds !

The Police publically always deny they fettle their cars, I got mine at a couple months over it's 3rd birthday at 150K miles, at 172K miles the gearbox failed and I had it reconditioned. When I drove away, the car felt slower and less responsive, lethargic if you will, and when I took it right back and asked, they said they rebuild the box using BMW parts and then Flash with BMW settings. So before, to me the car was remapped by the Police, but they'll deny it was. The car is very basic in spec, manual AC, no toys, just basic stuff. It was four shades of white and had a quick blowover with paint before being sold. Similar 3 year old 3.0 Diesels were selling for between £13-19K in 2006 and I paid less than half of that low end amount!

Over the time I've had it, I've found evidence of Police stuff they do, from hidden black boxes, masses of wiring, split charge and dual batteries, the relays for the flashing lights etc - all done when the car was commisioned for active police service.

I'm a modifier so the car wasn't on my driveway for 5 minutes before I started on it! long list of stuff done. The only 'Modification' the Police made was that remap all else was standard and everything I've done I've funded. It currently looks like this;


















More pics on the intro section!

I like that this forum has a Diesel section as I know it's yet to settle into the mindset of USA motorists!

Cheers, Dennis! West London UK!


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

that is awesome! Wish there were more diesel options here, not just the 335d and X5d. Maybe BMW will wise up and give us the new 5 wagon in a diesel option!


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

@Dennis: very cool! The e39 Touring looks great in white.

And on the topic of police vehicles, it will be interesting when Carbon Motors http://carbonmotors.com finally releases the production version of the BMW diesel powered police car. Of course they also claim that used cars will not be re-sold to the general public, but I don't predict that will be realistic to enforce.

Graham


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Guys,

I believe that DMS does (or at least did) have a US distributor and installer - if I remember right they're in the Midwest. I reached out to them once regarding their remaps for Porsche. Pretty good chance they can or will make their UK remaps available for the current US market diesels.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

My 530d has an AC Schnitzer Diesel Power Upgrade, that was installed by the dealer. It now produces 600Nm of torque, which is probably about as much as the transmission can handle.

70km/h to 200km/h is just crazy fun, and my E61 gets there in a hurry. 

260km/h is slightly unnerving...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

DennisCooper! said:


>


Were the pics taken at Brooklands? :dunno:


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

Swajames - I'll ask some of the top end re-map specialists I know again, but around the end of October, just before I was at SEMA 2010, I was talking to a very well known BMW re-map specialist about this and mention it in my post above. I think all the UK based knowledgeable and reputable tuner's have thought about doing 'something' in the USA, however, its the legislation, warranty's and back office issues which really prevent anyone wanting to take the risk. Suppose your car was re-mapped by a UK company, and later develops some sort of issue or fault with things like emissions or temperatures etc. Who will you go back to for the customer service? if a USA distibutor was used, he'll just say it has to go back to the UK to be looked at and you'll be feeling shortchanged from the time frame etc needed. If it's determined there is some issue, you'll sue the USA company that provvided the map, and they in turn will try to sue the UK company here. No Tuner here in the UK has as yet that I've heard of, provided warranted, tested and fully supported re-maps for the USA market. Higher level tuners like Dinan and Hartge and AC Schnitzer etc may well indeed have things in the pipeline (or already have) as they have the budgets to do so. Of course, I may be totally wrong and indeed, perhaps DMS or another independant highly reputable tuning company do indeed provide UK written re-maps for USA cars!!

Patrick - Yes, one of the UK's very hottest days ast year in late May I think it was, and we had a multi forum meet at Brooklands which is about 20 miles from where I live. We had around 50-60 cars meet up that day! The banking as you've probably read elsewhere is very very deceptive! It took quite a bit of effort to climb/walk to the top edge of the concrete! 

















On to the topic at hand, I suggest as many USA diesel drivers go around taking friends and family and co workers etc out in your Diesels to help change the USA perception of Diesel cars ! hopefully demand will increase and the good guys at Dinan will badger Steve Dinan into providing Diesel tuning 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Reviving this thread. I am interested in chipping my 335d. Any news from Dinan on this matter? Any other ways to boost torque and horsepower with minimal risk? I am a newbie with diesels....

Thanks guys,


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

BMS and VAC both have fuel boxes out. Owners that I've talked to appear pretty happy with their JBD.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had the JBD on my "d" for about 6 months and find it a nice bump up in performance. I run it at on the 100% setting, and yes, it will throw a CEL occasionally at 100%. I was advised to buy the optional code reader in order to clear the codes and it was good advise. At lower settings it usually won't throw a code, but it's hard to notice any difference in performance either. All in all, the JBD is easy to install and a very good value.

http://www.burgertuning.com/BMW_JBD_diesel_performance_chip.html


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great..thanks guys. Looking at both JBD (Berger Motorsports) and VAC Motorsports. Not sure which way to go yet..


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

If you go VAC please keep us posted on the experience ;-)


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

VAC makes no mention of needing a code reader to clear the codes. JBD does recommend a code reader. VAC also has some sort of switch you can flip to go back to stock if you want to run stock for a while. Haven't made up my mind. I will call both companies and chat with them. I will keep you posted.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

+1 on JBD recommendation. @100% for nearly a year, no codes and really wakes the car up dynamically speaking. Installs and removes in less then 5 min. A BT cable (bavariantechnic.com) is essential for any of these mods as you can delete hidden (no CEL) codes before dealer visits.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

GB said:


> +1 on JBD recommendation. @100% for nearly a year, no codes and really wakes the car up dynamically speaking. Installs and removes in less then 5 min. A BT cable (bavariantechnic.com) is essential for any of these mods as you can delete hidden (no CEL) codes before dealer visits.


What kind of mileage are you getting when running @100%?


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the main reason I see CELs @ 100% is the fact that the car's operational ennvironment is high-altitude (7000ft.) although I've seen a couple at lower alitutdes when using cruise control and regaining cruise speed after following a slow truck. My average fuel consumption is in my sig and remember I'm out west with a lot of open roads and light traffic (average speed on OBC is 50.4 mph).


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> What kind of mileage are you getting when running @100%?


I haven't tracked my MPG closely except on longer trips (my work commute is only 3 mi so I usually bike it) but I did not notice any significant changes when I have checked it. Some of the discussion at n54tech.com has mentioned the OBC reading may be a bit optimistic due to it not taking into account the higher fuel rail pressure the JBD enables. But a few manual calculations have revealed about the same 37-38 MPG I normally get on the same route and very close to the OBC readout as well.

But in around-town driving it's very tempting to use some of that extra torque, so I'm sure my mileage has suffered a bit as a result.

-Graham


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your comments. With your help I decided to order the JBD with the CAN Tool to clear codes. This is going to be interesting...

Cheers!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

report back and let us know how you like it.


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I installed my JBD and it was pretty easy and I am of average mechanical aptitude. The hardest part was removing the engine cover, there are 5 hex (5mm) bolts to take off, then the cover comes off. After that, its easy to find the connectors and plug the JBD in.

http://www.burgertuning.com/BMW_JBD_diesel_performance_chip.html

I am running it at 100% where I notice the improved torque and horsepower is when jumping from around 35 to 80MPH. My d feels just a little bit more responsive..but its only been a day.

More later...but the other thing I was wondering is what happens when I need servicing. Will the dealer throw a fit if I leave the JBD on?

Cheers


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

67BMW/2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I installed my JBD and it was pretty easy and I am of average mechanical aptitude. The hardest part was removing the engine cover, there are 5 hex (5mm) bolts to take off, then the cover comes off. After that, its easy to find the connectors and plug the JBD in.
> 
> ...


No, they will just void the warranty on your engine and transmission. Remove it and CLEAR all codes with the BT scan tool before taking your car in for service.


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

cssnms said:


> No, they will just void the warranty on your engine and transmission. Remove it and CLEAR all codes with the BT scan tool before taking your car in for service.


Oh..is that all?  Yeah..what concerns me is the scenerio of a unlikely break down, tow while my wife is driving it.

"what is this?...uh oh!"


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

67BMW/2 said:


> Oh..is that all?  Yeah..what concerns me is the scenerio of a unlikely break down, tow while my wife is driving it.
> 
> "what is this?...uh oh!"


Sounds like a good opportunity to spend some bonding time with the wife showing her how to disconnect it.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I had the Dinan Software installed on my 550 today, and all I have to say is Woo and Hoo! If they released their software for the 335d, I would be very tempted to go that route again. :thumbup:


----------



## Nood1es (Jun 6, 2009)

Got a bms jbd if anyone is interested.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

dunderhi said:


> I had the Dinan Software installed on my 550 today, and all I have to say is Woo and Hoo! If they released their software for the 335d, I would be very tempted to go that route again. :thumbup:


Yeah I don't know why Dinan is dragging their feet on the 335d. There would be so much interest. Not just state side but internationally as well. Deep down I know they are working on something. When that day comes we will all forget about when we were wondering what is taking the so long.


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dinan is not doing anything for the D. This is an email that I received from Dinan today about the 335d chip:

"There are currently no new products for your car in development now. However, with the increasing customer demand this may change.
I have added your name to the list of people wishing to have parts built for this car and if this list grows significantly we will build parts for it.
Thanks,"

Burger Motor Sports is a great alternative (I have been running the JBD at 100% with no codes being thrown for a week now and it is super easy to install).


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

67BMW/2 said:


> Dinan is not doing anything for the D. This is an email that I received from Dinan today about the 335d chip:
> 
> "There are currently no new products for your car in development now. However, with the increasing customer demand this may change.
> I have added your name to the list of people wishing to have parts built for this car and if this list grows significantly we will build parts for it.
> ...


Man that really sucks. Maybe they are just yanking our chain with that standard email response. (wishful thinking). Do you have any 0-60 times with the jbd? Any revised actual hp or torque figures? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

67BMW/2 said:


> Dinan is not doing anything for the D. This is an email that I received from Dinan today about the 335d chip:
> 
> "There are currently no new products for your car in development now. However, with the increasing customer demand this may change.
> I have added your name to the list of people wishing to have parts built for this car and if this list grows significantly we will build parts for it.
> Thanks,"


That's the same reply I got 10 months ago.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer App


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

julesandtrish said:


> Man that really sucks. Maybe they are just yanking our chain with that standard email response. (wishful thinking). Do you have any 0-60 times with the jbd? Any revised actual hp or torque figures? Enquiring minds want to know.


I don't have all the toys to measure 0-60 and 1/4 mile times etc. However, this thread has a wealth of information.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=458728

Cheers!


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

julesandtrish - have a look at my initial responses to this question and thread I posted up, a bit more information for you  

It comes down to that simple element called 'demand' - currently, it's still very very small in the USA, so until greater numbers of sales and thus demand increases, some of the bigger tuning houses don't 'really' want to undertake the investment currently needed at this level of expertise. As I say, take more and more of your friends, acquaintances, family out in your Diesels so it's starts to open and change their mindsets !!

I need to look into the 'tuning boxes' method and products you guys mention. Over here in the UK, we have similar products, however it seems that 'most' enthusiasts will go for a proper 're-map'. Those with a bit more cash, will go for a Live Re-map on a rolling road. The 'general' consensus on the UK forums is to give the tuning boxes a miss as they are a 'one size fits all' type product. A Re-map will be more tailored and suited to the characteristics of your actual engine. Given that many of us who have it done come away extremely impressed by the 'top tier' and highly reputable specialists who do this, the mention of tuning boxes hardly comes up. 

Now the USA market may be slightly different of course, what with costings and knowledge etc required by the 'top tier' specialists US side - so for now, perhaps the Tuning boxes there are better for you guys. 

Will be interesting to see if Diesel usage and converts do indeed pickup nationally over the next few years over there 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

DennisCooper! said:


> Hi,
> 
> julesandtrish - have a look at my initial responses to this question and thread I posted up, a bit more information for you
> 
> ...


Piggybacks or tuning boxes are appealing to many here in the states because they can easily be removed before taking the car in for service. This is of particlar importance if one's car is still under warranty.

That being said, I will go out on a limb here and say that the vast majority of those that "tune" their cars are of the belief that an ECU re-map is the best and safest tune option out there.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

AFAIK ESS is the only place that has figured out how to flash the US ECM.

http://www.esstuning.com/products/x35d-265hp-(US-Spec)-ESS-DirectFlash-ECU-Performance-Software.html

But $1295 seems really steep.

I emailed them a few months ago out of curiosity. Asked some very specific questions regarding their approach. Got a very short reply with not much info:

"Virtually stock rail pressure, more fuel added through injector duty cycle. The rest we cannot disclose."

I asked for any feedback they had received from people who had tried the tune. Didn't get any response from them on that. Anyone in the forum have information/feedback on this product?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> AFAIK ESS is the only place that has figured out how to flash the US ECM.
> 
> http://www.esstuning.com/products/x35d-265hp-(US-Spec)-ESS-DirectFlash-ECU-Performance-Software.html
> 
> ...


I have heard of ESS, but not familiar with their diesel tune. $1295 is about what I would expect for a legitimate quality ecu tune, although aruguable a little on the high side by comparison with say the COBB tune for the gas 335 - I guess the laws of supply and demand are a factor here  . I like the fact that you can flash between stock and tune. I would assume one would need to also purchase a BT scan tool to scan for any shadow codes etc. ESS is making some pretty big claims with gains up to 500lb ft of torque and 320 hp. Can they support these claims with a dyno? Did you ask if they had any dyno results?

The guys at 1addicts are seeing some impressive results with the ESS tune. http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=478856


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

cssnms said:


> Did you ask if they had any dyno results?


I did. My quote above was the sum total of the email response. No dyno plots. No info about anyone who has tried it.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*CAN cable for JBD?*

Based on nice feedback on JBD for 335d I ordered it today. I also ordered the JB Diesel Tuner and CAN Tool Combo so I can clear tuner and fault codes such as might be generated by running the JBD tune.

I think Burger Motorsports also offers a more complete, CD-based ODB diagnostic package but I'm a Mac guy (I know, I know) and am loathe to buy a PC just to run the diagnostics.

The questions are: did anyone else get the CAN Tool Combo, if so, does it work as advertised, and how does one switch from N54 to N55 (the manual isn't entirely clear).

Thx


----------



## ZQQM (Aug 31, 2010)

I just ordered and used the CAN tool to clear my codes. It worked fine, I think. The car showed no codes present to begin with, but I then went thru the code clearing procedure anyways. The car was in for service today with no issues. And I just reinstalled the JBD, still at 100% and no new codes.

I did have the same question as you, and emailed Terry at Burgertuning...

Below is my inquiry to Terry:

Hi Terry,
> I just received my BMS CAN tool w/ OBO-II cable and read through the install
> instructions, and it doesn't mention which configuration N54 or N55 to use
> with the diesel setup. Anything else I should know about using this tool
> with the diesel 3 series. Are there anymore instructions available for using
> the tool ? or just the 5 page pdf i downloaded earlier.

His response:

With the diesel you'll only use the code read/delete functions, so the
DME setup option doesn't matter.

Best,
T


----------



## FormerRotor (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, all, emailed Dinan a few weeks ago but never got around to posting. I received the following response...

"I don***8217;t have anything for you currently but there has been talk of offering a ***8220;tune***8221; for the diesel cars.* I***8217;ll add you to my contact list and advise as soon as there is any information avialble."

Keep those requests coming. It would be great if they would offer this for us.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

FormerRotor said:


> Hey, all, emailed Dinan a few weeks ago but never got around to posting. I received the following response...
> 
> "I don't have anything for you currently but there has been talk of offering a "tune" for the diesel cars.* I'll add you to my contact list and advise as soon as there is any information avialble."
> 
> Keep those requests coming. It would be great if they would offer this for us.


Although I'm to about to qualify for a Dinan badge on my 550, I think RENNtech has a very appealing tune for the 335d.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

FormerRotor said:


> Hey, all, emailed Dinan a few weeks ago but never got around to posting. I received the following response...
> 
> "I don't have anything for you currently but there has been talk of offering a "tune" for the diesel cars.* I'll add you to my contact list and advise as soon as there is any information avialble."
> 
> Keep those requests coming. It would be great if they would offer this for us.


I have been keeping in contact with Dinan (at least one e-mail a month) and that message is not consistent with what I have been told. Dinan said they have/had a d in the shop are actively working on a tune for the 335d. ETA to be announced.


----------



## FormerRotor (Jan 22, 2012)

cssnms said:


> I have been keeping in contact with Dinan (at least one e-mail a month) and that message is not consistent with what I have been told. Dinan said they have/had a d in the shop are actively working on a tune for the 335d. ETA to be announced.


I like this a lot more. I will trust your follow-up more than my individual POC. ...looking forward to that eta.



dunderhi said:


> Although I'm to about to qualify for a Dinan badge on my 550, I think RENNtech has a very appealing tune for the 335d.


I agree that Renntech certainly is appealing, but there is a lot to be said for the local support that Dinan can offer to many of us--not to mention their strong history with the BMWs and their active involvement with finding desirable tuning solutions for the owners thereof.

Btw, I love your garage. The 550 was causing my debate when looking at the d a few months ago largely due to the Dinan support, but I couldn't resist the combo of efficiency and performance (I drive about 25k miles/yr, and the delta in LCC was astounding).


----------

